# Crayfish behaviour



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I've noticed that my two crayfish likes to be in a vertical "upright" position, whether it's propping herself up against the tank wall, trying to climb the tank wall, holding onto the filter, or on a stem plant. Does anyone else's crayfish do this too?


----------

